# Looking for customer cover for Kindle Fire HD 7"



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm getting hubby a Kindle Fire for Christmas and would like to get a custom cover made. Something sturdy as he will be taking it to the race track.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have searched my tail off, and, unfortunately, have yet to find anything for the NEW Kindle Fire HD. There are tons of nice affordable covers on Etsy, but they are for the 1st gen Fire HD. Be very careful when ordering and make sure it's for the right model. The new gen has the power and volume control buttons on the back of the device, and the 1st gen covers will obscure the buttons.

I've resorted to buying a regular cover from Amazon, and will purchase a custom-made cover when the sellers get the new style cases. Good luck!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Good to know about the sizing. I'll make sure to double check that before buying.


----------

